# Suche etwas seltsame SPS



## Parallax (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe öfters mit verschiedenen Steuerungen komplexe Aufgaben zu lösen. Meist klappt dies mit SPS von Möller oder einfachere Aufgaben mit der Logo ganz gut.
Allerdings sind die Funktionen der SPS meistens sehr elektrisch gehalten und somit etwas unfunktional für meine Aufgaben. Was ich suche wäre eine Steuerung oder ein Idustrie PC welcher mit einer Programmiersprache wie Visual Basic programmiert werden. Allerdings muss das ganze industriekonform sein. 

Meine Hauptaufgaben sind meisten Steuerungen und Regelungen mit sehr vielen Analogwerten und Anzeige auf einem Display (touchscreen) und da ich Visual Basic sehr gut beherrsche versuche ich eine solche Lösung zu finden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Schönen Gruß
Andre Wagner


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
derartige Dinge erledige ich mit einer Siemens-S7 (meißtens 300) und ProTool Runtime auf einem Panel-PC (diese haben normalerweise einen Touchscreen).
Innerhalb von ProTool (Visualisieruzngs-Software) kann ich in dieser Konstellation auch VB-Scripte erstellen (was ich selber auch gerne tue ...)

Vielleicht hilfs dir das ein bißchen ...


----------



## Parallax (2 Mai 2007)

Hi da dies allerdings den Sondermaschinenbau betrifft und dort häufig Aufgaben auftreten die regelmäßige Erweiterungen betreffen würde ich dies lieber über einen IndustriePC erledigen, und zweitens will ich so wenig wie möglich Siemens verwenden.


----------



## jabba (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo Parallax,

ich hab selber keine Ahnung von SCL, aber hast Du dich damit mal beschäftigt.
Ist zwar kein VB, sondern eher Pascal Syntax, aber damit solltest Du nicht so viel Probleme haben.
Der Vorteil, ein Hersteller für Software und Hardware.
Und auch Industriekonform.

Du müßest schon genauer beschreiben was du unter einer komplexen Anwendung verstehst.


----------



## gravieren (2 Mai 2007)

Hi



> welcher mit einer Programmiersprache wie Visual Basic programmiert werden. Allerdings muss das ganze industriekonform sein.


Siemens   -->  SCL
CoDeSys  -->  ST


Ist Pascal / C / Basic    ähnlich   

Und Instrietauglich.   

Viel "Freien Code" gibt es für CoDeSys und Siemens.

Indentische Library mit Quellcode.
Dürfte auf den meisten CoDeSys-Derivaten und Step 7  laufen.



(www.oscat.de)


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2007)

Parallax schrieb:


> ... zweitens will ich so wenig wie möglich Siemens verwenden.



Das wird im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik aber schwierig.
Woher kommt dieser "Hass" ?
Das kann doch nicht nur an der Hotline liegen, die zugegebenermaßen öfter mehr Fragen an dich hat als du an sie und die immer erst das Pferd von Grund auf neu aufzäumen möchten.
Glüchlicherweise gibt es aber noch die lokalen Fachberatungen ...
und selbstverständlich dieses Forum ...!


----------



## UniMog (2 Mai 2007)

Parallax schrieb:


> und zweitens will ich so wenig wie möglich Siemens verwenden.


 
Das wird in Deutschland wirklich schwer............ mußt Du in die USA  und dort kann man dann versuchen so wenig wie möglich Rockwell zu verwenden  

Wie die anderen hier schon schreiben ist SCL bestimmt das richtige für Dich zb. in Verbindung mit WinAC oder MICROBOX

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Mai 2007)

Parallax schrieb:


> ... Ich habe öfters mit verschiedenen Steuerungen *komplexe Aufgaben* zu lösen .... Was ich suche wäre eine Steuerung oder ein Idustrie PC welcher mit einer Programmiersprache wie *Visual Basic* programmiert werden.



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?



Parallax schrieb:


> Allerdings muss das ganze industriekonform sein.



Die meisten Industrie-PCs sind industriekonform. 

Was meinen Sie mit »das ganze«?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Mai 2007)

wieso sollte es schwer sein, keine (oder wenige) Siemens-Produkte einzusetzen? Gerade im Maschinenbau gibt es zig Alternativen, insbesondere für Industrie-PCs.

Z.B. Beckhoff, B&R, ...
Wenn der Kunde nicht explizit Siemens vorschreibt, kommt man bei vergleichbaren Systemen u.U. (ich will nicht sagen garantiert) sogar günstiger weg.

Dort kann man auch ST ("Structured Text") programmieren. Kostet SCL bei Siemens nicht auch extra?


----------



## PeterEF (2 Mai 2007)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal mit Labview beschäftigen. 
Wenn die Anforderungen an das Timing hoch sind, bist Du dann allerdings auch auf die nicht ganz preiswerte Hardware des gleichen Herstellers angewiesen, aber ich kenne Anwender im Sondermaschinenbau wo das keine Rolle spielt. 
Gerade wenn häufig Änderungen an Oberfläche und Programm notwendig werden, ist Labview ideal. 
Programmierung erfolgt allerdings voll als Grafik, DLLs lassen sich aber einbinden. Zugriff auf Schnittstellen eines PC sind leicht möglich und wenn es nicht gerade um Echtzeit im µs-Bereich geht sind die Anforderungen an die Hardware nicht so hoch.
In der nächsten ct ist die vorvorletzte Version als Beilage zum Spielen dabei, wir setzen diese allerdings auch noch produktiv ein.


----------



## Benjamin (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo Parallax,

kennst du sie Panels, die Moeller an Microinnovation ausgelagert hat? Diese sind mit CoDeSys (also auch strukturiertem Text) programmierbar und sehr leistungsfähig.

Ansonsten musst du dich mal bei Phoenix-Contact melden. Ich weiß, dass sehr viele von deren Produkte komplett mit Hochsprachen verwendbar sind.
Du kannst die ganz normalen Phoenix-Komponenten kaufen (absolut industrietauglich) und programmierst Sie mit Hilfe von Hochsprachen und von Phoenix mitgelieferten Bibliotheken.

Du solltest mal direkt bei Phoenix fragen, wie das heißt. Ich habe auf die schnelle keine Produkte gefunden, hab mir das auf der SPS/IPC/Drives aber mal zeigen lassen.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2007)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit, die (Siemens-) SPS als Slave für einen PC zu verwenden. Für eine sinvolle Anbindung erhälst du alles benötigte (vor allen Dingen Bibliotheken für VB) von Deltalogic (ACCON Netlink-Pro etc). Habe ich schon ein paar mal gemacht und hat gut geklappt. Die Visu-Plattform war in meinem Fall Excel, da ich die Tabellen-Struktur in der Hauptsache brauchte. Der Rest waren dann nur noch Userform's und Button etc.


----------



## zotos (2 Mai 2007)

Wie andere Kollegen auch schon erwähnt haben ist CoDeSys ein sehr Leistungsfähiges System das von namhaften Firmen wie Möller, Wago, Bosch-Rexroth, Berger-Lahr, TR-Systemtechnik und vielen anderen verwendet werden. ST ist sehr Pascal ähnlich gehalten und ist gerade für komplexe Aufgaben wie gemacht.

Und der Hammer Du kannst Dir die CoDeSys vor Automation Allianz (CAA) Vollversion Kostenlos bei 3s-Downloaden. Wo bei ich noch die Version 2.3 zu erst testen würde da es dafür viele Hardware Hersteller gibt.


----------



## Parallax (2 Mai 2007)

Super...
Das is genau das was ich suche....
Ich werde mich morgen mal schlau machen und dann sehen was ich kriegen kann.... ich hoffe das das funktionieren wird... Beckhoff stellt ja sogar karten her um mit einem normalen PC steuerungaufgaben zu verwenden und ich habe sogar schon industrieanlagen gesehen in denen handelsübliche PCs staubdicht verbaut wurden....

wenn das ganze nun so wie von euch beschrieben gemacht werden kann, dann sollte alles glatt laufen...

vielen dank nochmals

mfg
Andre


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Mai 2007)

Parallax schrieb:


> ... Beckhoff stellt ja sogar karten her um mit einem normalen PC steuerungaufgaben zu verwenden und ich habe sogar schon industrieanlagen gesehen in denen handelsübliche PCs staubdicht verbaut wurden....


Guten Morgen!
Beckhoff stellt hauptsächlich IPCs her, auf denen eine "Software-SPS" läuft. Spezielle "Karten" werden überhaupt nicht benötigt.
Die Software-Steuerung ist wird mit einem Tool programmiert, welches ein eingebettetes CoDeSys (s.o.) ist.
Alternativ kann man auch mit Hochsprachen programmieren, wodurch aber u.U. (je nach Betriebssystem) die Deterministik der SPS verlorengeht.


----------



## TobiasA (3 Mai 2007)

Bei diesen ganzen "Sonder"- Lösungen gibt es ein großes Problem: Es gibt nicht besonders viele Leute, die Visual Basic oder C für Industrieanwendungen kennen. Auf der einen Seite ist es eine Art der Arbeitsplatzsicherung, auf der anderen Seite wird es die Hölle, wenn man Fehler sucht oder erweitern muss.
Ich hab' mich schon an PC-basierten Steuerungen halb tot gesucht- meist läuft es darauf hinaus, dass man tauscht, bis der Arzt kommt, wenn irgendwas nicht geht. Denn Diagnosetools bauen dann die wenigsten ein. Da fährt meine Achse nach Timbuktu und kein Mensch kann mir sagen, warum. Da kommen manche Aktoren nicht- warum, weiß nur der Ersteller des allmächtigen Quellcodes. Solche Anlagen werden meist sehr serviceunfreundlich.
Daran denkt bitte, wenn ihr solche Anlagen programmiert.

Meiner Meinung nach kommt ein großer Teil des Siemens- Hasses davon, dass sich so mancher Hersteller gar nicht vernünftig damit auskennt, irgendein Gerümpel programmiert, und wenn's dann nicht funktioniert: Sch... Siemens. Am meisten schimpfen die Leute, die nur FUP/KOP können und dann mit AWL konfrontiert werden...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Schöne Verallgemeinerung.
> Meine Verallgemeinerung sieht dann so aus: Die meisten die Siemens in den Himmel heben haben einfach keine Erfahrung mit anderen Systemen ;o)
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (3 Mai 2007)

Wenn hier jemnd schreibt das eine Quellcode von VB oder anderen Hochsprechen unübersichtlich ist oder eine fehlersuche problematisch wird kann ich das nicht verstehen.... erstens kann ich in einem fehlerfall das entsprechende modul aufrufen, in welchen dann nur sehr knapp der code für genau diese aufgabe steht... durch überlegte var bezeichnung ist sofort klar was wozu gehört und außerdem ist durch haltepunkte mit stop and go verfahren ein unbekannter fehler sehr schnell gefunden....
zum thema betriebselektriker... wie schon gesagt da ich meistens sondermaschinen programmieren muss die ausschließlich einem zweck dienen, und zwar für ein paar jahre eine ganz bestimmte arbeit zu verrichten, hat daran der betriebselektriker in der regel bis auf wartungsarbeiten nix verloren... software änderungen oder fehlersuche wird über mich bzw meine firma erledigt.... bei anderen anwendungen sehe ich ein das ein projekt wartungsfreundlich geschreiben werden sollte... allerdings hat selbst da meiner ansicht nach der betriebselektriker im sps programm noch sehr wenig verloren....

mein wunschsystem für größere anlagen ist eine auf PC technik basierender controller (industrie PC) mit dazugehörigen TFT evt touchscreen, mit windowsbasierender oberfläche und am besten eine verbreitete hochsprache zum erstellen von interfaces und auf jedenfall keine eigene spziell von der firma für ihr gerät entwickelte programmierumgebung...

allerdings habe ich ja gestern schon einige hinweise bekommen die sich vielversprechend anhören...
diese werde ich heute mal durchgehen und mit den entsprechenden leuten telefonieren... aso als bussystem wäre natürlich ethernet am günstigsten, wobei ich allerdings selten bussysteme benötige da die stationen sehr autark arbeiten können...

mfg
Andre


----------



## Joline (3 Mai 2007)

@zotos:

Ich würde mit das Codesys ja gern mal angucken. Aber zum Dwonload muss man wohl "Partner" sein, oder? Habe bei <http://www.automation-alliance.com> geguckt. Hast Du da mal einen Link, wo man sich das runterladen kann?

Joline


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2007)

Joline schrieb:


> @zotos:
> 
> Ich würde mit das Codesys ja gern mal angucken. Aber zum Dwonload muss man wohl "Partner" sein, oder? Habe bei <http://www.automation-alliance.com> geguckt. Hast Du da mal einen Link, wo man sich das runterladen kann?
> 
> Joline



Man muss sich nur registrieren dann bekommt man eine Standard Mail mit Passwort via Mail zugeschickt.


----------



## Werner54 (3 Mai 2007)

*Betriebselektriker und Hochsprachen*

Hallo,

wir als betriebsnah arbeitende Fachkräfte haben grundsätzlich nichts gegen Hochsprachen, exotische, unkommentierte oder gesperrte Programme.

Ausser: Am Wäldchestag bzw. am Rosenmontag je nach Standort des Programmierers erscheint eine Meldung wie:
FatalError0815, please call 01234/56789.
Spätestens dann entschliesst man sich zu außergewöhnlichen Massnahmen.


----------



## Benjamin (3 Mai 2007)

Du kannst dir CoDeSys auch bei einem der zahlreichen Partner herunterladen.
Bei Microinnovation heisst das Kind dann MXPro und ist ohne Registrierung (allerdings nur Demo) verwendbar.

@Zotos
Siemens SCL ist immer noch grottenschlecht.
Vor allem, wenn mann noch nicht mit Siemens zu tun hatte und von einer guten Plattform wie CoDeSys wechseln muss. Wenn man gewöhnt ist, solche Späße wie Arrays aus Funktionsbausteinen zu bilden (Funktioniert in CoDeSys wunderbar) und plötzlich mit Datenbausteinen zu kämpfen hat, fällt man mehr als einmal gehörig auf die Nase.


----------



## TobiasA (3 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> TobiasA schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (4 Mai 2007)

Also SCL ist sicher schlechter als CoDeSys, da es eben kompatibel zu den ganzen Siemens Altlasten wie DB's, Merkern etc. sein muss, bzw. Siemens es nicht besser hingekriegt hat oder wollte. Aber besser als gar keine Hochsprache in der S7. 

Warum deutsche 'Fachkräfte' nicht in der Lage sind SCL zu verstehen, ist mir auch nicht klar. Von Graph möchte ich da ja gar nicht reden, obwohl man dort sofort nach Aufruf des entsprechenden FB's sieht warum eine Anlage steht.

Ich arbeite seit Version 1.0 auch mit VB, aber die ereignisgesteuerte Windows-Welt hat mit der Echtzeit-Welt der SPS nichts gemein. VB für HMI ist sehr gut, aber allein vom Debugging kann man beide überhaupt nicht vergleichen.

Ich programmiere auch nur für Sondermaschienen und selbst dort ist in 80% der Fälle Siemens Pflicht. Und grossen Kunde von z.B. Beckhoff zu überzeugen, habe ich mittlerweile aufgegeben.


----------



## zotos (4 Mai 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Also SCL ist sicher schlechter als CoDeSys, da es eben kompatibel zu den ganzen Siemens Altlasten wie DB's, Merkern etc. sein muss, bzw. Siemens es nicht besser hingekriegt hat oder wollte. Aber besser als gar keine Hochsprache in der S7.
> 
> Warum deutsche 'Fachkräfte' nicht in der Lage sind SCL zu verstehen, ist mir auch nicht klar. Von Graph möchte ich da ja gar nicht reden, obwohl man dort sofort nach Aufruf des entsprechenden FB's sieht warum eine Anlage steht.
> ...



100% Ack.

Damit antwortest Du gleichzeitig auf verschiedene Threads.


----------



## UFC2007 (5 Mai 2007)

Hallo Parallax,

wenn du eine Alternative suchst, waere Beckhoff eine interessante Alternative. Diese Steuerung waere in der Lage autonom zu arbeiten, und kann aber auch mit OPC-Server mit VB verbunden werden. Preismaessig liegt sie eindeutig unter der S7 und ist meines Erachtens maechtiger wie Siemens SPS. 
Allerdings ist das Hilfesystem von Beckhoff sehr gewoehungsbeduerftig unnd meines Erachtens nach teilweise recht chaotisch. Als zweite Quelle fuer die Steuerung steht Codesys zur Verfuegung. Beide bauen sie auf den indentischen Compiler der IEC-Sprache auf. 
schau dich mal bei www.beckhoff.com um

mfg


----------



## Maxl (6 Mai 2007)

Parallax schrieb:


> Hi da dies allerdings den Sondermaschinenbau betrifft und dort häufig Aufgaben auftreten die regelmäßige Erweiterungen betreffen würde ich dies lieber über einen IndustriePC erledigen, und zweitens will ich so wenig wie möglich Siemens verwenden.


Also wenn das So ist, wäre wohl B&R die erste wahl für Dich.

Die Haussprache von B&R ist das sog. B&R Automation Basic, welches sich sehr an Visual basic anlehnt (halt ohne Objektorientierung).

Als Industrie-PCs kommen PanelPC 700 (zusammengebaut) oder APC620 (PC mit extra Display) in Frage. Dabei hast Du die Wahl zwischen 2 SPS-Laufzeitumgebungen
- AR010: diese läuft parallel zu Windows XP (besser gesagt: Windows XP läuft in der Restzeit der Soft-SPS); für diesen fall hat aber B&R keine eigene Visu-Software, Du müsstest auf zenOn oder so ausweichen
- AR106: auf dem PC läuft kein Windows - der PC ist dann im Prinzip wie eine SPS, die komplette Rechnerleistung steht für SPS-Aufgaben + Visu zur Verfügung (wobei die Visu WYSIWYG-programmiert wird)

Die Variante AR106 ist besonders interessant, wenn Du kein Windows auf dem PC brauchst - als Display kann beim APC620 ein Standard DVI-Monitor oder ein Automation Panel verwendet werden.

schau einfach mal auf www.br-automation.co.at nach.


mfg
maxl


----------



## zotos (6 Mai 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> ...
> B&R die erste wahl für Dich.
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so. Da man doch für die B&R AR010 geschichte ja B&R IPCs braucht. Bei CoDeSys und Beckhoff kannst Du die IPCs nehmen die Du eh schon einsetzt also auch bestehende Anlagen aufrüsten.


----------



## Maxl (6 Mai 2007)

*über Meinungen und Ansichten*



zotos schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Da man doch für die B&R AR010 geschichte ja B&R IPCs braucht. Bei CoDeSys und Beckhoff kannst Du die IPCs nehmen die Du eh schon einsetzt also auch bestehende Anlagen aufrüsten.


Mhm, hatte nicht gelesen, dass hier bereits eine wilde Diskussion um ICPs, SCL, Siemens, Beckhoff, CoDeSys usw. am laufen war.
Mein Beitrag stellt meine Meinung dar, wobei ja Meinung immer was subjektives ist. Objektiv betrachtet kenne ich weder TwinCat noch CoDeSys, aber dafür B&R sehr gut. B&R ist meine Empfehlung für diese Anwendung (wg. Basic), mag sein dass die Formuliereung 





			
				maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das So ist, wäre wohl B&R die erste wahl für Dich.


ungünstig gewählt war.

Bin der Meinung, dass IPC und Soft-SPS immer zusammengehören sollten (als TwinCat + Beckhoff-PC, AR010 + B&R-PC, WinLC + Siemens-PC usw.). Bin auch der Meinung dass der B&R APC620 derzeit einer der besten IPCs am Markt ist. Bin zudem noch der Meinung, dass PCs in einer Industrieanlage soweit möglich vermieden werden sollen, und schon gar keine Soft-PLCs darauf laufen sollen. Mag sein, dass dies "altmodische" Ansichten sind, aber es ist meine Meinung.

mfg
Maxl

PS: außerdem ist B&R eine österreichische Firma


----------



## TobiasA (7 Mai 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Aber besser als gar keine Hochsprache in der S7.


 
Step7- CPU's kann man auch in C programmieren, wer das möchte. Es gibt ein Implantat, nennt sich "C for Step7".

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (7 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Step7- CPU's kann man auch in C programmieren, wer das möchte. Es gibt ein Implantat, nennt sich "C for Step7".
> 
> Gruß, Tobias



Gibts dazu auch noch ein link?

Google sagt nichts zu "C-for-Step7".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Gibts dazu auch noch ein link?
> 
> Google sagt nichts zu "C-for-Step7".



Hallo,

nach meinen bescheidenen Kenntnisse geht das 
nur bei der WinAC mit dem passenden *ODK*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## vladi (7 Mai 2007)

*Programmiersprachen*

Hi,
es bilden sich immer wilde Diskussionen in dem Bereich. Meine Meinung, und zwar absolut erprobt: mit TwinCat bzw. CoDeSys oder Siemens
SCL/Graph/AWL kann man tolle und sichere Anlagen bauen, da sind
für alle Implementierungsfragen irgenwelche Lösungen da. Darüber hinaus,
falls man was zusätzlich mit PC machen möchte, wäre VB + LibNoDave z.B.
die Alternative, kann man seeehr viel machen.
Bezüglich Meinungen "PC als Steuerung":
"PCs haben da nicht zu suchen" ist konservativ und alt. Ich setzte viele
PCs ein, seit Jahren, und sauber projektierte und programmierte Anlagen
laufen störungsfrei über lange Zeiten. Die heutige Lösungen betreffend
Disaster Recovery sind auch sehr gut, wenn man von den PCs Images
macht, sind die Systeme auch bei HD Crashs sehr schnell wiederhergestellt. Die Windows Systeme kan man abspecken, alles unnötige raus, so laufen die NT(Win 2000 und XP) Systeme sehr stabil.
Nochmals: meine Aussagen sind reale Erfahrungswerte, alles o.g. ist schon
gemacht und getestet, z.T. mehrmals.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## drfunfrock (7 Mai 2007)

Wir haben hier Beckhoff seit 3 Jahren auf einem PC laufen und es läuft. Und die Entwicklungsumgebung kostet nix. Dazu kommt, dass mit Ethercat ein Bus angeboten ist, der extrem schnell ist und die Möglichkeit besteht einen Profibusmaster/-slave als Klemme zu betreiben. Zykluszeiten von 1ms sind überhaupt kein Problem. Mittlerweile macht Beckhoff Werbung mit 100us Zykluszeiten. Da Beckhoff seine Software auf CoDeSys basiert, bekommt man alles inkl. Selbst die Visualisierung ist einfach zu implementieren und das ohne Code.


----------



## TobiasA (7 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Gibts dazu auch noch ein link?
> 
> Google sagt nichts zu "C-for-Step7".


 
Die Firma FAT (http://www.fathaco.com/) setzt das ein. Ich war selber völlig baff, dass das geht. 
Wir machen Handel von und Service an Werkzeugmaschinen und bieten auch seit kurzem Handling an Werkzeugmaschinen zusammen mit einem Partner aus der Automatisierung an- und da muss man halt an die SPS ran. Muss man bei manchen Herstellern sowieso :???: 
Und da ist bei Hochsprachen halt nicht so viel zu machen... Lustig wird's, wenn das Ding schon beim Kunden stehen sollte...

Der Link von deltalogic sieht ganz gut aus, ich denke, dass ich das, was mir da über den Weg gelaufen ist.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (7 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Und da ist bei Hochsprachen halt nicht so viel zu machen...
> ...



Also wenn Siemens es mal endlich gebacken bekommen würde SCl ordentlich zu implementieren wäre das schon mal ein Riesen Schritt.

Ich persönlich kann auf C als SPS-Sprache sehr gut verzichten.


----------



## Maxl (7 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also wenn Siemens es mal endlich gebacken bekommen würde SCl ordentlich zu implementieren wäre das schon mal ein Riesen Schritt.


Ich setze SCL in der Regel nur zum datenschaufeln (wenn UDTs oder Arrays im Spiel sind) oder für komplexe Mathematische Funktionen ein - der Rest lässt sich auch anders lösen.



zotos schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann auf C als SPS-Sprache sehr gut verzichten.


B&R zum Beispiel unterstützt C von vornherein. Es wird aber nicht als SPS-Programmiersprache propagiert (obwohl das auch geht), sondern hauptsächlich dafür, dass fertige Berechnungsalgoritmen, die als C-Code existieren, einfach in ein SPS-Programm eingebunden werden können.
Es ist z.B. sehr angenehm, wenn man etwas in MathLab durchsimuliert, daraus dann ein C-Programm generieren lässt und dieses einfach ins B&R Studio importiert.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass C was für den IT-Bereich ist, nicht für SPS-Programmierung.



			
				vladi schrieb:
			
		

> "PCs haben da nicht zu suchen" ist konservativ und alt. Ich setzte viele PCs ein, seit Jahren, und sauber projektierte und programmierte Anlagen laufen störungsfrei über lange Zeiten. Die heutige Lösungen betreffend Disaster Recovery sind auch sehr gut, wenn man von den PCs Images macht, sind die Systeme auch bei HD Crashs sehr schnell wiederhergestellt. Die Windows Systeme kan man abspecken, alles unnötige raus, so laufen die NT(Win 2000 und XP) Systeme sehr stabil.
> Nochmals: meine Aussagen sind reale Erfahrungswerte, alles o.g. ist schon
> gemacht und getestet, z.T. mehrmals.


Ich sage lediglich, dass sie soweit wie möglich vermieden werden sollten, nicht dass die da nichts zu suchen haben! Bei meinem derzeitigen Projekt ist ein PC mit WinCCflex Runtime im Einsatz - Ich nutze aber im wesentlichen nur 2 Dinge:
- Historische Trends mit Archiven (ist auf MP zu langsam)
- Proxy-Betrieb von MoviTools: PC dient als Gateway von Ethernet auf Profibus.
Bei Anbindungen an Datenbanken, BDE-Systeme oder Bilderkennungen sind PCs klar die richtige Wahl; aber reine Visu-PCs sind einfach unterfordert und für das was sie leisten müssen, einfach zu teuer.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## zotos (8 Mai 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich setze SCL in der Regel nur zum datenschaufeln (wenn UDTs oder Arrays im Spiel sind) oder für komplexe Mathematische Funktionen ein - der Rest lässt sich auch anders lösen.
> ...


 Also ich erinnere mich ja nur schwach an Step7 und SCL. Aber musste man da nicht über SCL-Quellen das ganze einbauen und die Online Betrachtung war sehr mühselig.
 Also selbst wenn man es nur für wenige aber komplexe Aufgaben einsetzt sollte es leicht zu handeln sein. 
 Ich selbst würde ja ein Gemisch von FUP/ST(SCL)/AS(Graph7) bevorzugen immer der Aufgabe angemessen auf AWL verzichte ich.



Maxl schrieb:


> B&R zum Beispiel unterstützt C von vornherein. Es wird aber nicht als SPS-Programmiersprache propagiert (obwohl das auch geht), sondern hauptsächlich dafür, dass fertige Berechnungsalgoritmen, die als C-Code existieren, einfach in ein SPS-Programm eingebunden werden können.
> Es ist z.B. sehr angenehm, wenn man etwas in MathLab durchsimuliert, daraus dann ein C-Programm generieren lässt und dieses einfach ins B&R Studio importiert.
> ...


 Ok, überzeugt für den beschriebenen Fall macht es wirklich Sinn. Vorhandene C-Sourcen als gekapselte Funktion. Man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden. Wobei eine Umsetzung von einfachen C Programmen nach ST(SCL) keine schlimme Sache ist.



Maxl schrieb:


> Ich sage lediglich, dass sie soweit wie möglich vermieden werden sollten, nicht dass die da nichts zu suchen haben!
> ...
> Bei Anbindungen an Datenbanken, BDE-Systeme oder Bilderkennungen sind PCs klar die richtige Wahl; aber reine Visu-PCs sind einfach unterfordert und für das was sie leisten müssen, einfach zu teuer.
> ...


 
 Ich weiß das Thema hatten wir schon x-mal. Aber der PC als SPS ist Praxis erprobt und kommt hauptsächlich auf den Kunden an ob der das will oder nicht.
 Sobald wir einen PC als Visu brauche nutze wir den auch als SPS. Allerdings kommt das wohl auch daher das wir immer jede Menge an Daten speichern müssen und eine sehr aufwendige Visu einsetzen die eine komfortable Fehlersuche ermöglicht.
 Die Anbindung ab das Leitsystem läuft völlig getrennt von der SPS ebene da die SPS die Ergebnisdaten direkt auf den PC Speichert und das Leitsystem sich die Daten dort abholen kann das macht es den Admins leicht.
Ganz zuschweigen von der Leistungsfähigkeit es Systems Zykluszeiten von 1ms und das nicht gerade bei kleinen Programmen. Meist nützt die SPS ohne Visu und die Visu taugt ohne SPS nichts dann kann das auch eine Komponente sein.


----------



## drfunfrock (8 Mai 2007)

Für Maschinen bei denen jeder Cent zählt, kann evtl. auch das eine Alternative sein:

http://www.linuxcnc.org/

Es geht um das Projekt EMC, welches die Grundlage für die Steuerung von CNC-Maschinen liefert. Angesichts das MS jetzt nur noch Vista liefert und Vista in erster Linie für Konsumenten mit Multimediaanwendungen gebaut wurde, gehen auch die guten Zeiten für Beckhoff und Co. dem Ende entgegen. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, was denn als Ersatz für XP kommen wird.


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Mai 2007)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Angesichts das MS jetzt nur noch Vista liefert und Vista in erster Linie für Konsumenten mit Multimediaanwendungen gebaut wurde, gehen auch die guten Zeiten für Beckhoff und Co. dem Ende entgegen. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, was denn als Ersatz für XP kommen wird.



Für die Industrie gibt es die "Emebdded"-Versionen, die kannste dir ohne Muiltimedia-Schnickschnack zusammenstellen. XP wird es noch lange Zeit geben, denke ich, denn von der Technik her ist Vista nix wirklich neues, was der Industrie nutzen könnte:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/embedded/de-de/plan_faq.mspx

Ansonsten nimmt man Windows CE:
http://www.pc-control.net/pdf/012007/pcc0107_embedded_d.pdf
CE ist ein Echtzeitbetriebssystem mit offen gelegtem Quellcode und kostet in der Grundversion pro Lizens unter 20 Dollar:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/embedded/de-de/license.mspx


----------



## harrylask (8 Mai 2007)

> Ich persönlich kann auf C als SPS-Sprache sehr gut verzichten.



Ohne C würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder in die Instandhaltung wechseln 

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## zotos (8 Mai 2007)

harrylask schrieb:


> Ohne C würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder in die Instandhaltung wechseln
> ...



Auf welcher SPS und aus welchem Grund ist es denn unentberilch?

Also nicht das ich ein Problem mit C hätte auf µC oder dem PC eine gute sache aber für die reine SPS Programmierung gefällt mir ST(SCL) deutlich besser.


----------



## drfunfrock (8 Mai 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Für die Industrie gibt es die "Emebdded"-Versionen, die kannste dir ohne Muiltimedia-Schnickschnack zusammenstellen. XP wird es noch lange Zeit geben, denke ich, denn von der Technik her ist Vista nix wirklich neues, was der Industrie nutzen könnte:
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/embedded/de-de/plan_faq.mspx
> 
> Ansonsten nimmt man Windows CE:
> ...



Dein Optimismus in Ehren, aber ich glaube noch nicht daran. Vista wurde rund um DRM gebaut und das steckt im Kern. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen :-D . Gibt es auch Windows CE für normale PCs?


----------



## zotos (8 Mai 2007)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es auch Windows CE für normale PCs?



Wikipedia:
Windows CE unterstützt die Prozessorarchitekturen Intel x86, MIPS, ARM (mit Intel PXA) und Hitachi SuperH.

Aber wie es mit treibern aussieht ???


----------



## harrylask (8 Mai 2007)

> Auf welcher SPS und aus welchem Grund ist es denn unentberilch?



Ich behaupte nicht das C unentbehrlich ist, auch ich war skeptisch ob der Einsatz dieser Sprache mir was bringen würde. Aber nach mehr als 5 Jahren möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. So hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben. Auch ich wollte es kaum glauben das Graph sinnvoll eingesetzt wird, aber dieses Forum beweist das Gegenteil.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Mai 2007)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in Ehren, aber ich glaube noch nicht daran. Vista wurde rund um DRM gebaut und das steckt im Kern. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen :-D


Woran glaubst du nicht? Kann den Zusammenhang nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

XP- und CE-Embedded wird es noch sehr lange geben und es wird mit extrem großer Wahrscheinlichtkeit auch in zig Jahren noch Embedded-Versionen von Windows-Betriebssystemen geben, denn Microsoft würde sich andernfalls selbst aus dem immer stärker wachsenden Industrie-Markt rauskicken. Der reine PC-Markt ist im Verhältnis zu den Wachstumschancen in der Industrie (z.B. als Grundlage für Steuerungen) recht klein. Die wollen ja auch nciht, dass dort bald nur ausschließlich Linux eingesetzt wird. Nicht umsonst hat Microsoft die Quellen von CE offengelegt.

CE gibts natürlich auch für "normale" PCs. Microsoft liefert meines Wissens nach aber nur die Quellen, damit der Anwender sich sein System selbst zusammenstellen kann.


----------

